# My humble home theatre



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi from Wanganui New Zealand.
This is my home theatre I have put together ..
My room size.. 18' x 10'
Equipment Panasonic 46" plasma Full HD TV..
Sanyo projector..
Marantz SR4700 receiver 7.1 surround...
My SKY receiver recorder..
Phyllips Video player recorder..
Panasonic CD player tape player and record...
Sony DVD player recorder....
Sony CD 5 change player...
Speakers centre Sony ??
Front left and right tower Wharfedales...
Side Panasonic left and right...
Rear left and right Not sure????
S>W> Solio???

My room is my pride and joy it may not look much but the sound is just great I watch a lot of music concerts, sport and movies with family and friends...

I have included a few pics as you can see it also incorporates quite a bit of memorabilia:

Can someone tell me how to put pics up I will do so 

althepal


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Photobucket.com, register and put some pics on their site, its free. It gives you a direct link to each pic, you then post here using the yellow box in the quick reply tool bar directly above the area you type your replies. When you click that box you must erase the "http://" already in the entry line and right click in the line and select "paste", your direct link to the pic you got from photobucket will populate the line (already with the http://), click ok. If you still cant get it, PM me and Ill help you out.


----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)

er="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]


----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You have 5 posts so you should be able to upload the images to HTS direct.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Close but not quite. When youre looking at your album on photobucket and you move your cursor over the photo youll notice the second line below the blue bar is "direct link", click on that to copy it and then paste that into the insert image selection here on hts. Dont forget to erase the "http://" before pasting


----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## allenev (Jun 21, 2008)




----------

